# chevys don't have valley pans



## ramdurr (Jul 11, 2008)

first let me say that this is my first pontiac-a basket case of a 67 gto. but it appears to be a numbers matching car. i just have to put it back together!-well not quite that easy...anyway i need some info on the valley pan. the engine is a ys code and the valley pan that was in one of the 8 boxes of stuff has a pcv opening towards the back of the engine-right side. when looking for another one some tell me it should be in the front. i'm collecting some parts for the rebuild and would like to get the right one. which should it be? pics anyone? thanks.


----------



## Old Indian (Jul 4, 2007)

The valley pan should be installed with the PCV toward the forward passenger side corner so that the PCV hose can pass through the intake and connect to the fitting.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

It is vented into the manifold in front of the carb and the PVC is on the passenger side by the #8 cylinder;


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Old Indian said:


> The valley pan should be installed with the PCV toward the forward passenger side corner so that the PCV hose can pass through the intake and connect to the fitting.


My `65 the PCV is in ther pass REAR corner, like in the picture 05GTO shows.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

My 67 has a 69 400 and the PVC vent is exacly where Old Indian states. In 68/69 Pontiac improved the 400 design adding a larger 11 bolt water pump and relocating the PVC valve to the front. Attached is a picture of the 69 400 in my 67;


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I suppose where the hole is located on the valley pan will dictate were the PVC will be. In any case we all agree it should be on the passenger side.



^^Freakin sweet looking engine bays!!!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Passenger side rear for a '67 GTO. They were moved to the Pass side front later, not sure when. But for OUR moldy-oldies, it's the pass/rear!!!


----------



## ramdurr (Jul 11, 2008)

thanks everyone...the replies made me laugh...what a great bunch. the search is on for a better one than what i have. thanks.


----------

